# Rack of raw ribs left out overnight. Still safe to smoke?



## billg78

I accidentally left out overnight a rack of ribs wrapped in tinfoil on the kitchen counter after I applied a dry rub. Kitchen temp is about 64 degrees. I plan/had planned to smoke the ribs for myself (not feeding them to a bunch of people).  I'm sure there's varying answers, the safest of course being scrap the ribs and start over.   Anybody out there think it's safe to go a head and cook them?


----------



## Teal101

I'd toss em. 4-6hrs is one thing, 8-12 is another.


----------



## sawhorseray

I guess your nose will be of no use since they were rubbed. How long was overnight, and how much do you like to gamble on food poisoning? I'd toss 'em too. RAY


----------



## motocrash




----------



## smokeymose

You might get away with it with whole cuts of beef, but not pork. toss em with a tear in your eye.


----------



## thirdeye

Toss it. 

Here is the deal, there is a huge difference between food that may cause food poisoning, and food that has spoiled over time.   In your case, you have fresh meat, but it sat in the perfect conditions (above 40° and for longer than 4 hours) for any surface bacteria to multiply at a high rate. Also in your case, you won't be able to smell, taste or even see the bacteria that causes food poisoning, because it takes much  longer than 8 or 10 hours for foods like meat to spoil enough to begin to smell. 

Spoiled meat (like some burger that has sat in the back of your fridge for a week or so) in addition to being loaded with bacteria,  eventually produces off-smelling odors, can have a slick, slimy or slightly sticky surface, and sometimes a splotchy color.


----------



## gmc2003

If you have a dog they could eat it. Dogs can handle semi-spoiled meat w/o any ill effects.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

I would also toss it....


----------



## noboundaries

We eat a lot of chicken. Earlier this week I bought 20 lbs of chicken at $1/lb. I took it out to the freezer, set it on the ground, and before I could make room in the freezer I took a phone call.  Guess what my wife found the next morning next to the freezer. $20 of chicken and a $1 reuseable bag went in the trash.


----------



## Motorboat40

I feel you pain I once left a 20lb turkey out it was frozen solid and I wanted to smoke it in 3 days so I was going to let it sit a room temperature for 1 hour to get a head start on the thaw and I was doing other stuff forgot and left it over night. It was still cold in the morning and probably still frozen in the middle was even still in the vacuum sealed bag so might of been ok but rather than risk getting the family sick I pulled the meat off the bones and gave it to the dogs.


----------



## Bearcarver

I'd give it to the Dog----The Neighbor's Dog!!---The Big one that Bites!!

Just kidding---The only close neighbor with a Dog, is Bear Jr's Chocolate Lab.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474

sound like a question from someone that has never experienced flowing thru both ends.

I'd toss it.


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly

Don't take the chance and just toss them in the trash. Not worth getting sick my friend!


----------



## billg78

banderson7474 said:


> sound like a question from someone that has never experienced flowing thru both ends.
> 
> I'd toss it.


Oh I have ;)   just sad to see it go!


----------



## billg78

Thanks everybody. Tossed 'em and got more. Sad but safe play I guess!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

I agree. Toss it not worth it. I’ve done it before with ribs and a turkey. Made me cry. I’ve burnt/ ruined my fair share of food while cooking but leaving them out all night on accident hurts the worst haha


----------



## schlotz

Really... this doesn't need a second opinion!  Toss it!


----------

